# Mona Res



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I know i asked this before on the former udwr forums but im goign to ask it again. Has anyone fished mona reservoir?? I heard that there is walleye and wipers and bass in it and wouldn't mind checking it out. But i don't know where to go what to use etc any help would be great!
Thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Go try and tell us what worked. Make sure to get some pics of june suckers for us. They've been stocked in there. :lol:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure it's that easy. From what I understand, Mona is a privately owned lake and access is a bit tricky. I too wonder what the deal is every time I pass it. If anyone has more information and doesn't want to post it, a PM will be fine.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A fisherman I work with lives in Santaquin and spends some time in Mona. I asked about the reservoir a while back and he stated that it's legal to fish and the public is welcome, but the fishing is better down the road at Burraston Ponds.

He's a trout guy though. :mrgreen:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

A friend at my school was saying that he fishes it at the dam and its like the only place you can fish it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted ducks down there a couple of times. Took a small boat to the very north end of the reservoir. The carp thought they were porpoises riding on the wake of the boat. That was over 20 years ago. -)O(-


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Mona Reservoir dries up almost completely some years. It is used for irrigation, and is subject to heavy drawdowns. It does have a resident carp population, but won't be worth fishing for anything else in my opinion.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a light and walk the river towards Burraston Ponds. It will amaze you there are still alot of Eyes in there I've caught them a far up as Burraston's during the spawn. The Wipers are wiped out there might be one or two left. The Bucket mouths are there but not productive enough to make a trip there. I've only made two trips there last year (Kick-boat)caught 3 eye's and one 2lb. bucket mouth. Hopefully the june suckers with be a food source for the other fish and things will pick up.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never seen the reservior _completly_ dry. I think it has alot of potential for a warm water fishery.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have fun. 

Hey, at least you won't get crowded out. :lol:


----------

